# Glock Question



## TallAdam85 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey , I Have a Glock 21 right now and love it. Only thing I don't like is the bullets cost like 14 a box. I am thinking of getting the Glock 19 9 mm or Glock 23 40 sw. I was just wondering what people had to say cause learned a lot when I posted last time about glock. The question I have is for the 40 S&w How bad is the recoil on it I have heard not to bad and then other people say after a while it will start to hurt.  Want to hear your reviews. Cause I shot my 45 for about 50 mins before my hand start to cramp a little.

Next question http://www.rosssportinggoods.com/612600.html seen some one posted last time. Now If you get the groves on the grips removed will it weaken the frame or handel l at all? Just wondering since it is polyamer but when I hold a full size even still my hands are on the bumps so I know it will on the compact if it does not weaken the frame then I WILL for sure get them take of my 45 and my next one that may be the 19 or 23

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 10, 2007)

Can't speak for the others but I do love my 19.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 11, 2007)

Taking the fingergrooves off shouldn't impact the frame strength, gen 1 and 2 of the glocks didn't have the grooves, and the frames are otherwise essentially the same.  You can do it yourself with a file if you don't want to ship it off to someone.  

You could buy a second gen G19 and have it come that way, you will lose the accessory rail if you do it that way though.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 11, 2007)

TallAdam85 said:


> Hey , I Have a Glock 21 right now and love it. Only thing I don't like is the bullets cost like 14 a box.


 
Yup.  .45 ACP ammo will cost a good bit, especially since the price of lead and copper has climbed up steadily.  

You may want to try your hand at reloading your own ammo.  You could make high quality ammo for about 6-7 bucks per box of 50 rounds, and that's for jacketed bullets.  Yes, it's going to cost a good bit to get started, but you'll quickly save money and recoup your costs, especially if you shoot a good amount.  

OK, I may be a bit wrong when I say you'll save money, since you'll probably be shooting 2-3 times as much ammo for the money spent!  

The .45 ACP is a very friendly handgun cartridge to reload, since you're dealing with subsonic velocities, and a low operating pressure.  




> The question I have is for the 40 S&w How bad is the recoil on it I have heard not to bad and then other people say after a while it will start to hurt. Want to hear your reviews. Cause I shot my 45 for about 50 mins before my hand start to cramp a little.


 
If you can handle the Glock 21, then you'll probably find that the Glock 23, when firing full power loads, will have a slight bit more felt recoil than the Glock 21, due to the compact frame of the Glock 23, versus the full size frame of the Glock 21.  

With moderate power loads, though, it's really a wash between the two guns.  

With light loads, the Glock 23 is very easy to shoot.  Loads such as Federal's 165 grain Hydrashok are subsonic (almost all 165 grain loads are supersonic), as is their American Eagle 165 grain FMJ.  Very soft-shooting loads, and very easy to manage in a Glock 23, yet they still have enough power to reliably cycle the slide.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Mar 11, 2007)

> You can do it yourself with a file if you don't want to ship it off to someone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm issued a 23 for work and I carry a 19 off-duty so I have quite a bit of experience with both. Of the two, I definately prefer the 19. I find the 23 to be a little "snappy," even more so than the .45's I've owned/shot. The recoil isn't painful by any means...it's just a little annoying to have to deal with the extra muzzle-flip. 

My advice would be to go with the 19. You'll be able to shoot twice as much for your money and with good ammo, you don't really lose much in terms of power with the 9mm vs. the .40 S&W.

As far as the finger-grooves thing...have you had a chance to handle the 19/23? I ask because the difference in the grip between the 21 and the 19/23 will have a slight impact on where your hand is placed. You may not need any mods at all. If so, you can just take them off yourself with a sanding block. It may not look as pretty but you'll save quite a bit of money and hey, it's a tool, who cares what it looks like. (besides...glocks are butt-ugly anyway )


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 13, 2007)

Just a thought, but you may want to ask your local gun store if they have factory refurbished Glocks.  These are mostly 2nd generation frames (no finger grooves or rails), and each one of them has been thoroughly inspected, cleaned, and any parts showing wear and tear are replaced with factory new ones.  

You can often find them at a significantly lower price than factory new ones, and they're going to be as good as factory new.  Prior to 2004, these were especially great deals, since they would come with two pre-ban magazines.


----------

